# Moyock NC Fishing



## maza62 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

Just moved to the Tulls Bay area and looking for fishing advice on where to go and what to fish for. I was hoping to fish for bass, stripers, blues, and flounder. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

maza62 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just moved to the Tulls Bay area and looking for fishing advice on where to go and what to fish for. I was hoping to fish for bass, stripers, blues, and flounder. Thanks for the help.


 Used to live in that area 15 or so years ago.. Tulls Creek has bass,big bluegill (bream),chain pickeral (jacks),crappie,and some nice channel cats.. Northwest River has much of the same with some nice cats and small stripers in the winter.. At times there are flounder around,depends on the amount of salt,since water is brackish.. This year has been a dry year,so should be some... OBTW,this needs to be on NC forum....


----------

